# Danish: Skulle du spørge fra nogen?



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know what this idiom means, in www.diggiloo.net it says "Would you like to know?", but that translation doesn't convince me.

Kind regards

Carlos


----------



## brikken

My best translation would be "Did someone tell you to ask?"

It is an expression used, when you really mean "Mind your own business", like in, "Why do you ask about this? Did someone tell you to? Because it's none of your business."

Example:
- Hvorfor har du lyserødt hår?
- Sku' du spørge fra nogen?


----------



## Sepia

So the English translation, "Would you like to know", isn't that bad after all. You just need to know in what tone of voice to say it.


----------



## brikken

Sepia said:


> So the English translation, "Would you like to know", isn't that bad after all. You just need to know in what tone of voice to say it.



I wouldn't understand it that way, no matter what tone of voice you used. That doesn't make it wrong, though ..

I think we need a native English speaker for this.


----------



## frugihoyi

I guess I might understand what you meant if you said "would you like to know" in a very aggressive and sarcastic tone, but not every native English speaker would understand.


----------



## Havfruen

For an English translation, try these in a certain tone of voice:

_And who wants to know?
Who's asking me here?
Who told you to say that?
Do you really wanna [want to] know?_


----------



## Sepia

frugihoyi said:


> I guess I might understand what you meant if you said "would you like to know" in a very aggressive and sarcastic tone, but not every native English speaker would understand.



Yeah, an that's exactly the tone of voice somebody would say: Skulle du spørge fra nogen?


----------



## frugihoyi

Yeah but what if they didn't? Would the meaning be understood? Because "would you like to know" would not, while something like "It's none of your business" would be understood no matter which way you said it.

And how do you say "it's none of your business" in Danish?


----------



## hanne

"Det rager ikke dig". Which is much more rude, and for the same reason "it's none of your business" is a very bad translation of "skulle du spørge fra nogen".


----------



## frugihoyi

Cool, but I just remembered what I actually wanted to know is how to say "mind your own business." I needed to say that to someone today but didn't know how!


----------



## hanne

"Pas dig selv". Not quite as rude, but still a more direct rejection than the original phrase for this question.


----------

